# Canon or Nikon DSLR?!



## Minissa

I'm having a hard time to choose between them. 
I want a very good camera but mostly I want the best lenses too. 

*So between Canon and Nikon which one should I get?*

I've heard that Canon doesn't have good lenses for macro and Nikon doesn't have good general lenses compare to Canon. I know that we cannot have both world, but still, I'm really confused. 

I also heard that Canon is perfect for someone, like me, who wants to shoot ; animals, landscapes, architectures, people. Compare to Nikon who is better for studio stuff than outside. True or false I don't really know so that's why I'm asking you. 

Please give me good advise and don't only say "Go with X" and that's it. This won't help me at all.

Thanks! :hug::

- Oh and by the way, the two DSLR I'm hesitating is Canon EOS 40D and Nikon D90.


----------



## KvnO

Honestly, you'll be happy either way you go.  To say one brand is better than another for some types of photography is absurd.  

The best thing to do is to try them out in the store and see which is more comfortable for you.  

When I broke into DSLRs, I chose a price point and found all the cameras that fit into it.  Then, I read review after review on the models I'd narrowed it down to until I could choose one.


----------



## bhop

Get whichever feels best in your hands.  I'm serious...


----------



## fred0000

bhop said:


> Get whichever feels best in your hands. I'm serious...


 
everyone has already summed it up, thats what I did, I was lookin at Canons aswell as Nikons like you, I did alot of reading and found that either way i'd be good, and headed to a store to test some out, and I really liekd the way the D90 felt in my hands so i went with it and i've been happy ever since, you dont have to decide overnight, you can go to a store and play with them a few times, like I did, and i'm glad that I dod, or use some freinds cameras if they have something similar


----------



## rufus5150

> Canon doesn't have good lenses for macro



False.



> Nikon doesn't have good general lenses compare to Canon



Also false.



> I know that we cannot have both world, but still, I'm really confused.



To really notice any difference between Nikon and Canon general glass and Nikon vs Canon macro glass, you'd have to be obsessing over lens analysis charts for days and/or be an extremely, extremely high end shooter. 

Both Nikon and Canon make very, very competent lenses. 



> I also heard that Canon is perfect for someone, like me, who wants to shoot ; animals, landscapes, architectures, people. Compare to Nikon who is better for studio stuff than outside. True or false I don't really know so that's why I'm asking you.



Things like this are most often said by people wanting to start nikon vs canon flamewars. The only people I know personally who are 'gung ho Canon' from a 'this is the only way' standpoint are three guys who shoot sports professionally and use the 1dmk3. Then again, it's a sampling of 3. 

KvnO has the best advice. Try them. See what you like. See how they feel.


----------



## JustAnEngineer

Both Nikon and Canon are excellent brands with a full range of products.

We could argue those areas where one brand has a (fleeting) advantage over the other, but either one would serve you well.

The D90 can auto-focus with lenses that lack internal focus motors (those that use the older AF-D design), so it's quite a bit better than the D40/D40X/D60 in my opinion.  That opens up the entire current catalog of Nikkor lenses for you to use.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

rufus5150 said:


> The only people I know personally who are 'gung ho Canon' from a 'this is the only way' standpoint are three guys who shoot sports professionally and use the 1dmk3. Then again, it's a sampling of 3.


 

Semi-hijack:

Since getting into this, I have noticed that on the sidelines of sporting events, most photographers have Canon equipment.

I have Nikon, and am happy with it. Don't see switching in the future. *Just making an observation*.

Back on topic:

one more vote for getting the camera that feels comfortable in your hands and fits your budget.


----------



## Overread

I agree very much with Rufus - you (Minissa) have had bad luck in picking up some bad advice about things!
The only thing Rufus is slightly wrong (and is also about the only major lens difference between canon and nikon) is that canon make a macro lens capable of doing 5 times life size macro shots (typical macro lenses only do lifesize shots). Its one of hte hardest lenses to learn to use and to master its even harder still - it is most certainly not a lens for everyone and I would not recomend it to a beginner for macro photography. Its there though so consider it if you have a burning interest in macro work.

Further as to canon and sports/wildlife - canon used to totally rule both areas because canon were the best plus their longer focal length lenses are cheaper than nikons (cost only optical quality they are on par) so that helped to get them more sales in this area. Canon also had an edge for wildlife enthusiasts on a cheaper budget as they had the 100-400mm L lens - now that sigma make some similar zoom lenss in nikon fit in the same price range this difference is lessened (nikon do make a fantastic 200-400mm zoom, but its very pricy). 
Interestingly since the last releases of camera bodies many are actaully changing over to nikon gear now!

Essentially if you go with canon or nikon you will be working with some of the best gear out there and both are capable of working in almost any field of photography and delivering fantastic results. Go to the camera shop and try holding the cameras - how it feels and works for you is key since you have to be using the camera all the time when shooting - so if you find one easier to hold and use that is the one that is better to go for.


----------



## rufus5150

Overread said:


> Its one of hte hardest lenses to learn to use and to master its even harder still



That's why I threw in my 'high end shooter' clause. Your average macro enthusiast is going to bang their heads against the wall with that lens.


----------



## bigtwinky

As stated, both are great systems to buy into and learning to use a camera is way more important than the brand that you will purchase.

They both have great bodies to chose from and great lenses too.

It&#8217;s the age old debate that will never be solved.  Some people are loyal to one brand, and that&#8217;s fine.  If your choice is between Nikon or Canon, then it is a good situation to be in as either one you chose, armed with good knowledge, will give you great results.

My decision landed with Canon last year and it was based on 3 factors that are all external to each brand.

- Cost.  When I was at the store, I held different cameras, took test shots with different cameras (I didn&#8217;t know much, so all the shots seemed ok to me).  So one factor was the cost of the current bodies that day&#8230;the specials they were having at the time of purchase

- Current lenses.  My mom was getting into photography when she passed way in 2004.  In cleaning up some of her belongings, I ended up with her old camera bag, which contained a Canon film camera and a few lenses.  As cost was a factor for me, I took the two lenses (a 22-55 and a 55-200) to the store with me and tried them on Canon bodies to ensure that autofocus and all that jazz worked, and it did.  So I could spend more money on a body only instead of a body + kit lens

- I have friends who own Canon and friends who own Nikon.  However, one friend in particular has some great Canon gear (70-200 2.8 IS, 50 1.4, 16-35, 24-105), and he is a very generous person and told me he&#8217;d let me borrow some of his lenses if need be.

Now, if my mom had a Nikon and my friend also shot Nikon, I probably would of went with Nikon.


----------



## Mike_E

If you have any friends that shoot, get what they have so you can borrow their gear.  








:lmao::lmao::lmao:runs away:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## majordomo

There a simple answer - the camera that matches best to your demands and which is most conveniant for you to use. There are big differences in how to use the camera and it can drive you crazy, if you need to visit the menu to change often used things etc. Go to a store, try both worlds and I am sure it is very easy for you to make your choice.


----------



## bace

Think of Canon and Nikon as Mac and PC.

Both do the EXACT SAME THING differently (sort of).

The difference is that some people SWEAR by using one and flame any retard that uses the other for a VARIETY of different reasons. The honest answer. Go take a look at them in the store, feel them in your hand. Weigh out the pro's and cons and make the decision yourself.

Some things I know from my experience using nikons and canons;

Nikons low light focus response can't be beat. It's amazing. Try focusing in the dark with a entry level DSLR (Rebel) good luck. Infact even the crosshair on my XSi is pretty weak (better than the 300D though).

Canon's DIGIC Processors are amazing and small. This is why for the most part canon's are smaller and weigh less.

Canon only has one wheel. Another button has to be held down to adjust apperature. Nikon has two wheels. One for shutter, other for aperture. I found this really convenient when shooting with camera at the eye. With a canon it's annoying to have to find that button, then hold it down while trying to take pics with camera at the eye.

Canon is cheaper.

Personally I went with Canon. I'm VERY happy with it.


----------



## bace

Mike_E said:


> If you have any friends that shoot, get what they have so you can borrow their gear.
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:runs away:lmao::lmao::lmao:



Also this.

At the time I bought mine I was the only one with a Canon.

That changed though. Now I have a friend down the street and we share stuff all the time. One of my other friends that had a nikon is now hitting me up for my nifty 50 all the time right now though. Apparently her boss uses Canon 1Ds and she's been using that for her own stuff. Needed my lens for some portrait stuff.

I'm hoping I can hit her up for her $400 tripod for my next wedding.


----------



## inTempus

bace said:


> Canon only has one wheel. Another button has to be held down to adjust apperature. Nikon has two wheels. One for shutter, other for aperture. I found this really convenient when shooting with camera at the eye. With a canon it's annoying to have to find that button, then hold it down while trying to take pics with camera at the eye.


With the 40D, 50D and 5DMk2 you can select the aperture with the wheel (quick control wheel) without pushing any other buttons.  It depends on the mode you're in obviously.

There's also the Quick Control Screen that's really slick and I use it a lot.


----------



## bace

tharmsen said:


> With the 40D, 50D and 5DMk2 you can select the aperture with the wheel (quick control wheel) without pushing any other buttons.  It depends on the mode you're in obviously.



but there's still only one wheel? So what if I need to change the shutter and aperture at the same time?


----------



## inTempus

bace said:


> but there's still only one wheel? So what if I need to change the shutter and aperture at the same time?


If you're in manual mode, the dial by your index finger (close to the shutter button) adjusts the shutter speed.  In the same mode, if you thumb the quick control wheel it will adjust the aperture.  So there are two dials, but Nikon has them located closer together, near the shutter.


----------



## Overread

there is the quick control wheel on the back of the camera and the other wheel on the top of the camera (where the only wheel on the rebels is located). 
So 2 wheels total on the higher up Canons


----------



## inTempus

Oh, and if you're using a 40D/50D/5D the power switch has 3 positions.

Off
On
Quick Control Wheel active

To use the Quick Control Wheel for aperture adjustment,  you need to have the power switch in that top most (3rd) position.


----------



## fightin14

you are going to like whatever you get used to. I like nikon, that is what I started with and that is what i know. Choose what fit into your life in terms of price, ergonomic, etc.. If you have never had a DSLR you are going to be happy. Some people swear on cannon that is good for them great. But I think the best advice is to go to the camera store, best buy, whatever and play with them choose what you like and don't look back. I will also encourge you not to buy a highend body out of the gate, buy a used d50/d70/d80 or cannon equivelant to test the waters to see if you really want to do this. If you choose to stay in it spend money on good glass first. Once you get some good glass and start understanding how to use your camera think about upgrading d200/d300/d2/d3/d700 or cannon equivelant. On that note if you choose Nikon and you think you may want to go deeper into this hobby i would steer away from d40/d60 due to the AF motor, Buy a gently used d50,d70,d80.


----------



## gsgary

Buy both problem sorted


----------



## inTempus

gsgary said:


> Buy both problem sorted


I like how you think.


----------



## Overread

you two have way way too much disposable income for your own good


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> you two have way way too much disposable income for your own good


 

I don't, i work in the building trade, photography is part time but would love to give up building


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

gsgary said:


> I don't, i work in the building trade, photography is part time but would love to give up building


 

Same here.  It's those little side jobs with checks made out to a Mr. "C. Ash" that support this hobby.

_Mr. Ash pays taxes on those little side jobs, for those who may be affiliated with any government fee collecting agency._


----------



## usayit

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Since getting into this, I have noticed that on the sidelines of sporting events, most photographers have Canon equipment.



Canon made early technological advances in the early days of their EOS system that won them a large market share of sports photographers.   Once invested, many of these organizations will stay with the chosen brands.  You'll notice that much of past Olympics were shot through their systems.  You will also notice that recently more and more organizations are being won over by Nikon.... the "sea" of white lenses is now a mix of white and black nikkors. 

My observation is opposite with news journalists... I've seen more Nikon.


Back to the OP...  Either system is more than enough to make any photographer happy for a long time.  Choose either based on your personal preferences.  If you do a search, almost every thread ends with the same conclusion: Head to the camera shop and try out both.  One will feel more natural in your hands than the other.


----------



## Minissa

First of all, a huge thanks to all of you who responded!

Like most of you recommended me to try them at a store, this is what I did today. And seriously, this is the better advise I had and will recommend it to everyone like me who have problems to decide which brand to buy! :thumbup:

So, my verdict is : Nikon D90.

It's a little bit more lighter than the Canon 40D and more ergonomic. Since I have small hands Nikon is better for me and plus the shutter and aperture buttons are closer so I big big plus for me as well. 

When I tried the 40D, I thought it was stronger-built but I didn't like it a lot. Mostly because it was heavy and a bit too large for my hands. The lack of button features at the back made me choose Nikon over Canon. 

They both have great features, but I think it's more important to feel that the camera and you are one because you're gonna be stuck with it for a while. 

Thanks!


----------



## rufus5150

So now that you've made a decision, I speak on behalf of all of the Canon shooters and I speak thusly:

*shun* *revile* *revile* *shun*

Also...

Have fun


----------



## bace

tharmsen said:


> If you're in manual mode, the dial by your index finger (close to the shutter button) adjusts the shutter speed.  In the same mode, if you thumb the quick control wheel it will adjust the aperture.  So there are two dials, but Nikon has them located closer together, near the shutter.



OK that makes sense. Personally never used anything over a rebel but I know the wheel you're talking about.

To clarify I picked my Canon for price and didn't care about the wheel thing that much. Be nice to have when I finally upgrade to a mid range or full frame for sure. Just one of those things I like about the Nikon (I think it was a D40) when I used it.


----------

